# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to Display Total at top of Stacked Column Chart

## spicylife

This article gives illustrated steps on how to display totals on top of a stacked column chart in Excel
http://vbacentral.blogspot.com/2009/...n-stacked.html

----------

